# 5.1 Heimkino



## GoodTime (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe vor mir ein heimkinosystem zuzulegen. Mein Budget beträgt 250€ da ich nicht so viel ausgeben will. Wer hat empfehlungen? Ich will das System an mein Fernseher anschließen. 

Edit: Habe ein sehr großes Zimmer 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## SOADTony (12. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend 
Sorry aber für 250€ bekommst du kein 5.1 System, sondern nur einen Verstärker.
Wenn dann nur schlechte brüllwürfel. 

Könntest du nicht dein Budget etwas erhöhen damit du dir auch etwas vernünftiges kaufen kannst, womit du auch über Jahre noch Spaß haben wirst ? 

MfG Tony


----------



## GoodTime (12. Februar 2012)

Um wieviel müsste ich denn erhöhen? Ich will jetzt auch keine ultra soundanlage aber wenn
man bei amazon guckt bekommt man da schon welche für 250€


----------



## SOADTony (12. Februar 2012)

Das sind dann meist kompakt Anlagen bei denen man immer Kompromisse eingehen muss. 
Ein Beispiel für den Einstieg waren meine Sachen:

Verstärker Yamaha rxv 371
Front ls Magnat monitor supreme 800
Center Magnat Monitor Supreme 250
Rear ls Magnat Monitor Supreme 200
Sub Magnat monitor Supreme 301a

Du musst ja nicht alles auf einmal kaufen du kannst ja mit stereo beginnen und nach und nach aufrüsten. 
Heißt mit Verstärker und Standlautsprecher beginnen und denn rest holen. Habe ich ebenfalls gemacht.  

MfG Tony


----------



## GoodTime (12. Februar 2012)

Ok und was würde der spaß kosten. Sry kann nicht gucken da ich am iPhone bin.


----------



## SOADTony (12. Februar 2012)

Bin gerade selber am iPhone haha 
Also Avr so 230€ 
Standlautsprecher ca.  180€
Center ca. 50-60€
Rears ca. 80€
Sub ca. 150€

Sind nur grob gerade im Kopf 

MfG Tony


----------



## GoodTime (12. Februar 2012)

Cool.
Hui das is aber recht teuer, Und was is jetzt der Vorteil gegenüber den Systemen die es bei Amazon gibt?


----------



## SOADTony (12. Februar 2012)

Ein Vorteil ist das der Klang deutlich besser ist, als von kompakt Systemen. 
Man ist Kompromiss los. 
Wenn du mal nur Radio oder Musik hören willst dann klingt dies viel angenehmer und besser als bei so mini Lautsprechern. 
Du wirst beim hören keine mitten vermissen. Bei deinen System fallen diese meist durch die Bauweise weg. 
Letzter Punkt du kannst immer nachrüsten verbessern optimieren so wie du lustig bist du bist einfach freier was dies an geht. 
MfG Tony


----------



## GoodTime (12. Februar 2012)

Ok danke. Sorry aber verstanden habe ich das noch nicht was ich am anfang kaufen soll/muss.


----------



## SOADTony (12. Februar 2012)

Man beginnt immer mit einem Verstärker und den 2 standlautsprechern die dann für die Front eingesetzt werden. 
In diesem Falle Yamaha rxv 371 und magnat Monitor Supreme 800. 

MfG Tony


----------



## GoodTime (12. Februar 2012)

400€?! Oje warum brauch ich den AV reciever?


----------



## SOADTony (12. Februar 2012)

Das ist deine Schaltzentrale. 
An diesem verbindest du alle Geräte wie Blu Ray Player spiele Konsole tv usw. 
Deine Lautsprecher. 
Er decodiert als Beispiel DTS signale von film damit du diese im surround hören kannst. 

Das aber jetzt nur grob was der alles macht. 

MfG Tony


----------



## GoodTime (12. Februar 2012)

Und was meinen die mit 3D fähig? Soll ich da dann meinen Reciever (TV)  auch anschließen?
Edit: Ich hab noch die Logitech X-530 anlage kann ich davon nicht erstmal den Subwoofer verwenden?
Edit 2: Das mit dem 3D hat sich erledigt da steht nur dass das mit 3D kompatiebel ist
Edit 3: Kann ich da auch mein iPhone anschließen per USB? Falls der AV receiver usb hat müsste das doch gehen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

GoodTime schrieb:


> Und was meinen die mit 3D fähig? Soll ich da dann meinen Reciever (TV) auch anschließen?
> Edit: Ich hab noch die Logitech X-530 anlage kann ich davon nicht erstmal den Subwoofer verwenden?


 theoretisch geht das, aber ganz ehrlich: da ist der Bass selbst von rel. günstigen Regalboxen schon viel besser. MIt so nem Billig-Sub eines PC-Systems versaust Du Dir den ganzen Klang. 



> Edit 3: Kann ich da auch mein iPhone anschließen per USB? Falls der AV receiver usb hat müsste das doch gehen oder?


 das hängt vom Receiver ab. Zb bei meinem Yamaha RX-V471 ist der USB-Port explizit auch für iphone/pod geeignet UND für normale Datenträger. Es kann aber je nach Receiver sein, dass der USBPort nur für USB-Sticks oder externe Festplatten da ist.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Februar 2012)

Der Yamaha RX V371 hat keinen USB-Anschluss, der größere Bruder (RX V471) allerdings schon. Aber der kostet natüürlich auch nochmal wieder etwas mehr. Der 471 kostet so ~260€


----------



## GoodTime (13. Februar 2012)

Ok also dafür entschlossen habe ich mich. Nur suche ich jetzt zb den AV receiver gebraucht also dann istdas ja billiger weißt du wo man da gucken kann?


----------



## SOADTony (13. Februar 2012)

GoodTime schrieb:


> Ok also dafür entschlossen habe ich mich. Nur suche ich jetzt zb den AV receiver gebraucht also dann istdas ja billiger weißt du wo man da gucken kann?


 
Schau mal bei Ebay und Ebay Kleinanziegen.
Bei Ebay gibt es auch einige Shops die gebrauchte HiFi Geräte anbieten.

Mfg Tony


----------



## GoodTime (13. Februar 2012)

Sooo,
Bei geizhals steht dabei irgendwie 100watt/kanal aber heißt das jetzt dass das die leistung pro lautsprecher erreichen kann weil die lautsprecher haben soglaub ich 160 watt  oder irre ich mich? Gibt es auch einen günstigeren AV-Receiver bzw. Lautsprecher die trodzdem gut sind?

Edit: Aber wenn ich den Yamaha receiver nehme sind das schonmal 200€ dann die zwei lautsprecher 160€ also zsm ungefähr 360€ kann ich das am anfang nicht irgendwie billiger machen weil die center lautsprecher kosten z.B nur 70 €


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Es gibt zB die Heco Vista 301 pro Paar NEU für ca 140€: http://www.amazon.de/Heco-Victa-301-schwarz-Paar/dp/B0042A41OA/ . Ist halt so: je billiger, desto eher ist der Klang halt vlt nicht soooo dolle.


Bei älteren Receivern musst auch sehr aufpassen, was für ein Modell du nimmst. Vor 2-3 Jahren gab es noch welche mit HDMI, wo Du aber per HDMI gar keinen Ton nutzen konntest. 


100W Herstellerangabe pro Kanal reicht locker, vor allem weil das bei den Boxen auch oft reine Theorieangaben sind UND die maximale Belastbarkeit, also nicht die nötige Leistung, sondern die wirlich maximale, die man denen antun sollte.


----------



## GoodTime (13. Februar 2012)

Danke. Ehm dann müsste es ja auch center und rear von diesem modell geben wenn ich später nachrüste. Aber das sind 20 € unterscheid glaub ich. Ist das denn ein sher großer unterschied gegenüber den anderen? Gibt es nicht eher ein billigeren Receiver?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Receiver gibt es ab ca 180€, aber je billiger, desto weniger Anschlüsse und Optionen hast Du halt.

Bei den Boxen: wenn Du da als center einen Victa 101 nimmst, dann passt der gut dazu - der klingt vlt sogar besser als die 301-Boxen   Und bei Boxen gibt es keine "rear"-boxen, da nimmt man einfach die gleichen wie vorne. Aber man muss das auch nicht allzu eng sehen mit dem "gleiche Modellreihe" - ich hab L+R vorne VÖLLIG andere Boxen als beim Center, und auch hinte hab ich andere Boxen als vorne - und trotzdem macht es keinen hörbaren Unterschied im Sound, wenn zB die Stimme einer Person von links über den Center nach rechts wandert oder nach hinten. Wenn ich jetzt difeerenziert Musik hören würde, dann würd ich nen Unterschied merken, aber bei Filmen usw. kommt ja mal von hier, mal von da ein Sound. Da weißt und merkst Du sowieso nicht, ob ein Ton nun etwas zB heller klingt wegen der unterschiedlichen Boxen oder weil der im Film einfach heller klingen SOLL. 


Vlt. überleg nochmal, was Du insgesamt als Budget hast, denn wenn man den Schritt von aktiven PC-Boxen zu einem Verstärker/Receiver mit passiven Boxen macht, dann ist das eine Entscheidung für viele Jahre. So eine richtige Anlage nutzt Du am Ende locker 20 Jahre. Da macht es Sinn, dass Du vlt. erstmal nur Stereo nimmst und schrittweise nachrüstest, so dass man Ende dann was gutes hat, das Du auch sehr lange behältst. 

zB meine vorderen Boxen sind jetzt ca 18 Jahre alt für damals 400€ / Paar, da hatte ich damals dann auch lieber noch ein halbes Jahr gewartet und zum Geburtstag was dazubekommen, damit ich mir die leisten kann - und im Nachinein bin ich auch froh, dass ich damals nicht ein halbes Jahr früher billige Boxen für nur 200€ gekauft hab, bei denen ich dann nach vlt 4-5 Jahren merke, dass ich erneut neue "brauche". Damals hatte "man" natürlich nur Stereo, denn Surround für zu Hause gibt es ja erst wenige Jahre seit sich die DVD verbreitet hat.


----------



## GoodTime (13. Februar 2012)

Ok danke. Aber dann kann ich für vorne ja erstmal diese boxen die eigentlich für hinten sind nehmen: Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 2-Wege Regallautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder hab ich das falsch verstanden dass man den unterschied nicht hört ?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Wie kommst Du da drauf, dass diese Boxen für hinten gedacht sind? ^^   Boxen sind immer für hinten UND vorne geeignet, mit Ausnahme vlt von Spezialboxen (Di- und Bipol-Boxen). 


Aber ansonsten kannst Du die nehmen, ich weiß aber nicht, wie gut die sind. Nur 70€ ist halt schon sehr billig, und wenn Du dann irgendwann mal doch wirklich gute Boxen für vorne kaufst, KÖNNTE der Unterschied zwischen vorne und hinten dann doch auffallen. So oder so: bei Filmen kommt ja meistens viel viel mehr Sound von vorne als von hinten, und selten kommt mal ein Sound von allen Seiten, so dass Du einen Unterschied zwischen vorne und hinten dann auch merkst - d.h. ein wirklich perfekt von allen Boxen gleichklingendes System "braucht" man an sich nur, wenn man auch recht anspruchsvoll ist


----------



## GoodTime (13. Februar 2012)

Anspuchsvoll bin ich  jo dann nehm ich die magnat. also die die  anfang vorgeschlagen wurden. Mit welchen kabeln muss ich das alles denn anschließen? 
Edit: Aber diese Säulenlautsprecher aollen doch nachteile haben oder? Wie wären die hier: Magnat Monitor Surpreme 200? Würde sie am Anfang als front verwenden und wenn ich nachrüste als rear? oder sind die auch nichts?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Die Boxen sind so gut, wie ihr Preis auch ausdrückt    Standlautsprecher können halt "satter" klingen und haben theoretisch mehr Bass, da sie auch größer sind, aber was die Klang-"Klarheit" angeht, musst Du mehr als für Regallautsprecher zahlen, also: Standboxen für zB 150€ haben zwar mehr Wumms als Regallautsprecher für 150€, dafür klingen die aber auch idR dumpfer, und die Regallautsprecher klingen klarer bei gleichem Preis. Zudem muss der Verstärker bei größeren Boxen mehr Strom da reinpumpen als bei Regalboxen, und nicht unwichtig: kleinerer Sitzabstand zu großen Boxen ist ungünstig, da der Sound eine gewisse Strecke braucht, um bei Dir optimal anzukommen.


----------



## GoodTime (13. Februar 2012)

Ok ich tendiere mir dann die zu kaufen und einen guten gebrauchten receiver nur wo bekomm ich einen her???


----------



## Cleriker (14. Februar 2012)

Ich hab meinen aus der Bucht, kannst ja auch mal da schauen.


----------



## sipsap (14. Februar 2012)

Sage mal was hast du denn für einen Fernseher? Bzw was hat der alles an Anschlüssen. Wenn dieser potent ausgestattet ist, kann man nämlich beim Receiver ne Menge sparen.


----------



## GoodTime (14. Februar 2012)

Also:
Cleriker-> was ist eine bucht?
sipsap-> ehm ich habe einen samsung plasma tv er hat 2 hdmi anschlüsse, 1x scart, ehm was brauchst du genau für angaben?


----------



## Joel-92 (14. Februar 2012)

Schau dir mal das hier an: HTP-071 - Media Markt
... und hier gibts noch weitere: 5.1 System - Heimkino-Systeme - TV & Heimkino - Media Markt


----------



## Joel-92 (14. Februar 2012)

GoodTime schrieb:


> was ist eine bucht?



Irgendwo gebraucht aus dem Internet: Forum, Ebay usw.


----------



## GoodTime (14. Februar 2012)

Cool was haltet ihr von dem System von Media Markt? Sehen die boxen so klein aus oder sind die so klein ?


----------



## Joel-92 (14. Februar 2012)

GoodTime schrieb:


> Cool was haltet ihr von dem System von Media Markt? Sehen die boxen so klein aus oder sind die so klein ?


 
Schau dir doch mal die Maße auf der MM Seite an, dann weißt du wie groß sie sind  

Kannst dir ja das SC-BTT 370 schwarz - Media Markt und HTS 3541/12 schwarz - Media Markt auch noch anschauen.


----------



## GoodTime (14. Februar 2012)

Also mit den maßen kann ich nichts anfangen  
Ehm würde eher zu dem Pioneer tendieren da es ja einen AV- Receiver hat oder sehe ich das falsch? Dann kann ich ja alles dadran anschließen undso. Außerdem Kann ich nim nachhinein wenn z.B ein Lautsprecher kaputt geht den ja einsicken und muss nich das ganze system wegschicken oder ich kann auch z.B den subwoofer oderso wechseln. Mit welchen kabeln werden ie Lautsprecher überhaupt an den AV receiver angeschlossen?

Was ist das überhaupt für ein AV-Receiver???
Edit: Habe mal das bild rangezoomt es ist der Pioneer VSX-321 kennt ihr den? Ist der gut?


----------



## Joel-92 (14. Februar 2012)

GoodTime schrieb:


> Also mit den maßen kann ich nichts anfangen
> Ehm würde eher zu dem Pioneer tendieren da es ja einen AV- Receiver hat oder sehe ich das falsch? Dann kann ich ja alles dadran anschließen undso. Außerdem Kann ich nim nachhinein wenn z.B ein Lautsprecher kaputt geht den ja einsicken und muss nich das ganze system wegschicken oder ich kann auch z.B den subwoofer oderso wechseln. Mit welchen kabeln werden ie Lautsprecher überhaupt an den AV receiver angeschlossen?
> 
> Was ist das überhaupt für ein AV-Receiver???
> Edit: Habe mal das bild rangezoomt es ist der Pioneer VSX-321 kennt ihr den? Ist der gut?



Keine Ahnung, ich kenne den von MM auch nur von der Homepage. Du könntest ja mal zum MM gehen und dir das Gerät vor Ort ansehen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2012)

Also, bei dem Preis ist klar, dass das System bei MM äußerst bescheiden sein muss. Soviel kostet normalerweise nur der Receiver allein, und ein anderer Receiver von Pioneer Pioneer VSX-521-K 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik  mit einer größeren "Nummer" kostet eben auch schon 250€. Ich würd so ein Billigssystem nicht nehmen. Nachher ist der Receiver so mies, dass Du da kaum was anschließen kannst und/oder keine größeren Boxen nachträglich daran betreiben kannst.


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2012)

Bitte mal hier lesen: Hilfe fr Einsteiger VOR dem Kauf einer Surroundanlage !, Kaufberatung Surround & Heimkino - HIFI-FORUM

besonder diesen Teil:



> Zuerst einmal unsere "Lieblingskategorie", die Leute die meinen sie  bekommen für 100 - 300 EUR ein Top 5.1 Set.  NEIN! Definitiv NEIN! Das  bekommt ihr nicht, auch nicht wenn Canton, Teufel, LG, Phillips,  Logitech , Sony oder Samsung drauf steht. Erst recht kein Set wo auch  noch eine Verstärker/BluRay Kombination dabei ist. Diese kleinen  Satelliten, Säulen und Plastik Sets sind ALLE nicht gut, ganz egal wie  viele tolle Rezensionen oder Tests ihr gelesen habt. Wenn ihr den Leuten  und den Tests so vertraut, warum seid ihr dann hier? Sucht ihr dennoch  ein solches Set aus welchen Gründen auch immer braucht ihr hier keine  Kaufberatung starten. Erst recht sollt ihr euch nicht 5 solcher Sets  raussuchen und von uns verlangen dass wir euch sagen welches das beste  ist. Unsere Antwort wird immer gleich sein. ALLE SCHROTT! Wenn ihr es  dennoch wollt, nehmt einfach eins was euch optisch und preislich zusagt  und gut ist. Das gleiche gilt für Anlagen von EBay, Aldi oder sonstigen  Kaufhäusern. Generell kann man einfach sagen dass aus den kleinen Cubes  nichts Gutes rauskommen kann, auch nicht die von Bose. Über Bose gibt es  hier genügend Infos warum und wieso man diese nicht kaufen sollte.  Einfach mal die nützliche "Suche" Funktion des Forums nutzen, da findet  ihr genug Stoff zu BOSE. Teufel, ja auch Teufel werden hier nur eine  ganz kleine Minderheit empfehlen. Teufel hat sich vor einigen Jahren mal  einen Namen gemacht indem sie Gute Sets, die gut verarbeitet waren zu  einem akzeptablen Preis verkauft haben. Dies hat sich aber leider sehr  stark verändert. Die Verarbeitung hat nachgelassen und Preis / Leistung  stimmt vorne und hinten nicht mehr. Die günstigen  Sets kann man sofort vergessen genauso wie die Satelliten und  Säulensets. Die höherwertigen (ab 800EUR aufwärts) Sets kann man  durchaus für den Filmsound brauchen, für Musik taugen auch diese nichts.  Abschließend kann man einfach zu Teufel sagen dass die günstigen Sets  nichts taugen und die teuren ihren Preis nicht wert sind.


----------



## GoodTime (15. Februar 2012)

Ok ih denke ihr habt recht  . Ich werde das einfach so machen dass ich das hier zum Anfang nehme:
Yamaha RX-V371 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Magnat Monitor Supreme 800 Standlautsprecher schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland mal 2


Sollte ich neu kaufen??? Oder gebraucht weil dann würde man ja geld sparen ich will einfach nich so viel am anfang ausgeben weil ich noch anderes im plan hab  . Ich hab bei ebay etc. gesucht hab aber nichts gefunden da ich halt in dieser sache keine ahnung habe


----------



## DaGuppie (16. Februar 2012)

Schau dir mal das Logitech Z5500 an. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## DaGuppie (16. Februar 2012)

Kann ich leider nicht zustimmen. Im Zimmer nebenan steht ne Harman & Kardon Anlage für mehr als 1000 Euro und für mich als Amateur ist der Unterschied zumindest nicht um Welten größer.
Kommt ganz darauf an wieviel man ausgeben will und welchen Standart man erreichen möchte.


----------



## sipsap (16. Februar 2012)

GoodTime schrieb:


> Also:
> Cleriker-> was ist eine bucht?
> sipsap-> ehm ich habe einen samsung plasma tv er hat 2 hdmi anschlüsse, 1x scart, ehm was brauchst du genau für angaben?


 
ich meinte das so: meiner hat zb 3xhdmi, 2xcomponent, 2xusb, 2xusb, 3xscart und einen optischen ausgang der auch 5.1 weiter gibt. damit bräuchte man nicht unbedingt einen neuen gut ausgestatteten AVR, sondern könnte sich ein älteres sehr solides gerät für ~150€ kaufen und mehr in die LS stecken. kommt alt drauf an, was du an anschlüssen brauchst.


----------



## Madz (16. Februar 2012)

Also direkt von Harmon Kardon fällt mir jetzt kein guter Lautsprecher ein, nur von Infinity (gehört zu Harmon Kardon). Logitech ist für mich einfach inaktzeptabel da fehlt fast alles und geht im Dröhnbass unter.


----------



## DaGuppie (16. Februar 2012)

Darum will ich jetzt ja auch wechseln^^


----------



## SOADTony (16. Februar 2012)

Wie kann man nur Harman/Kardon mit Logitech vergleichen ?


----------



## Madz (16. Februar 2012)

Das sind zwei Klassen Unterschied. Infinity/Harman Kardon baut teilweise sehr sehr gute Lautsprecher.


----------



## SOADTony (16. Februar 2012)

Deswegen ja auch meine frage wieso er harman/kardon mit logisch vergleicht ?
Ganz ehrlich ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen warum er keinen Unterschied zwischen logitech und einer HiFi Anlage hört


----------



## Joel-92 (21. Februar 2012)

Das hier kannst dir auch mal anschauen! Canton Movie 65 CX 2-Wege 5.1 Lautsprecher-System: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## SOADTony (21. Februar 2012)

Ich würde mir definitiv keine brüllwürfel kaufen wie mein Vorredner geschrieben hat. Das ist rausgeworfenes Geld. 
MfG Tony


----------



## Spone (22. Februar 2012)

bevor du zu so einem billigkram von logitech greifst guck dich mal auf Lautsprecher Teufel - Lautsprecher, Heimkino und HiFi um

Concept E 300 Control "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel
da hast du definitiv mehr spaß dran als an anderen reciever/boxen sets in der preisklasse


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Februar 2012)

Ich darf daran erinnern, dass pauschale Aussagen zu bestimmten Herstellern/Systemen bitte zu belegen und weiter auszuführen sind. Die Chance für Einzeiler steigt erheblich, wenn man auf Strafpunkte spekuliert.

*B2T*


----------



## PommesmannXXL (22. Februar 2012)

Sorry, hatte nicht zu viel Zeit zu schreiben  Dann führe ich den Satz mal etwas weiter aus 



Spone schrieb:


> bevor du zu so einem billigkram von logitech greifst guck dich mal auf Lautsprecher Teufel - Lautsprecher, Heimkino und HiFi um
> 
> Concept E 300 Control "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel
> da hast du definitiv mehr spaß dran als an anderen reciever/boxen sets in der preisklasse


 

Teufel würde ich genau so wenig  kaufen wie Logitech usw.
Die Sets sind für das was sie bieten überteuert, ausserdem sind die Sateliten viel zu klein um ordentlich zu klingen. In dem Preisbereich gibt es ausserdem nichts wirklich gutes, 5.1 macht hier einfach keinen Sinn. Ausserdem hat der TE jetzt ja auch das Budget für was besseres, weshalb Teufel imo einfach unssinig ist.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Februar 2012)

Teufel WAR mal ein ziemlich guter Hersteller, das ist aber auch schon ein bisschen her. Jetzt sind die Lautpsrecher einfach nur noch billigst verarbeitet.

Zum Filme gucken taugen die allerdings noch ganz gut, muss man sagen. 
Allerdings würde ich dann lieber sparen und in eine "ordentliche" Marke investieren.


----------



## Equilibrium (22. Februar 2012)

Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach ein vernünftiger Hersteller?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Februar 2012)

Um Madz hier mal zu zitieren:


Madz schrieb:


> Heco
> Dali
> Monitor audio
> canton
> ...


----------

